# clones...



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 15, 2016)

I am having a hard time cloning a white widow big bud hybrid. I'm using a DIY hydro and aerator with air stones and clonex. PH distilled water 
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2016)

I am having trouble cloning too, i blame it on the cool temperatures.  I have a seed starter heat mat and I get a few clones, but no where the % I usually do.  Check your temps. And what about light, what are they under?


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 15, 2016)

I, just using (2) 18 inch floresent grow lights 72 deg.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2016)

Maybe cut that light in half. The need to concentrate on roots, so low light is better.  clone mojo to ya.


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Rosebud I'll give it a try! Only thing is I have a mother in there too.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2016)

can you put a towel over them?


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 15, 2016)

oldandstilldoinit said:


> I am having a hard time cloning a white widow big bud hybrid. I'm using a DIY hydro and aerator with air stones and clonex. PH *distilled* water
> Any suggestions?



I clone in dirt so I can't say for sure with hydro cloning but watering soil with distilled water is a no no. Not sure if that's a problem in hydro cloning.

The bacteria in water is part of the required ecosystem in soil. Like I said, not sure with what you're doing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2016)

Watering with distilled water is a no-no????  No where have I ever read that tap water contributed to bacterial growth in soil.  RO or distilled water is just fine to use.  Water with a high ppm of unknown content would be a much greater problem, IMO.

As far as cloning, be patient.  It can take 3 weeks for roots to pop.  You might want to raise the temps up a bit.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 16, 2016)

.

My clone bucket gets a gallon of *distilled* and few drops of Rapid Start.
Clones get a cut and sit in Clone-X for 5 min.

Oh and a fishtank heater @ 70F

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 16, 2016)

I am sorry. I stand corrected.

For 4+ decades, I believed what I posted. I guess it's just one of those wrongs you carry with you until someone says different. I'm not sure where I got it but it had a certain logic so it stuck with me.

I just did some searching to substantiate my claim and I couldn't find a single support. I'm not sure where I got it but I have been carrying it for a long time.

Just goes to show how misinformation can travel on the internet. LOL Oops, sorry. 

Thanks, HG for the correction.


----------



## zem (Mar 16, 2016)

My favourite cloning method is using a box or shelf with cfls make it tight, i currently have 6 cfls in 1x1.5x1 lxwxh box, makes it warm inside, and i use the oasis cubes, stand them in plates or trays and i let a little bit of water sitting on the bottom not much just a little film, i found the ones kept like that to root faster, i plan on making a simple flood and drain for them one day... with several strains so far, this method has been flawless. I use regular floral oasis from florists, i find this stuff great


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> I am sorry. I stand corrected.
> 
> For 4+ decades, I believed what I posted. I guess it's just one of those wrongs you carry with you until someone says different. I'm not sure where I got it but it had a certain logic so it stuck with me.
> 
> ...



Lol--you know, I still learn new things about growing all the time.  In fact, I will be like a newbie when I do an organic outdoor grow this summer.  Things have changed a lot since I last grew outdoors in the mid 80s.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2016)

zem said:


> My favourite cloning method is using a box or shelf with cfls make it tight, i currently have 6 cfls in 1x1.5x1 lxwxh box, makes it warm inside, and i use the oasis cubes, stand them in plates or trays and i let a little bit of water sitting on the bottom not much just a little film, i found the ones kept like that to root faster, i plan on making a simple flood and drain for them one day... with several strains so far, this method has been flawless. I use regular floral oasis from florists, i find this stuff great




Why didn't i think about that? oasis. i have it in my garage... THANKS zem!!!


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Why didn't i think about that? oasis. i have it in my garage... THANKS zem!!!



i think that you will like them for cloning. i only sometimes presoak them in h2o2 if they were wet and dirty before. new cubes i normally clone straight into them, i cut them about 1.5"x1.5" cubes. i wait for roots to emerge from bottom or sides, directly visible, cubes so easy to flip, the rate is so high with many strains that i tried. they take bottom feeding great i actually dont water them but the plate that they sit in until they suck no more and leave a little film for evaporation. i will soon install a sort of a mini flood and drain to keep them hydrated automatically just plug it in with the veg cycle


----------

